# How to transfer address book from Mac OS to Outlook in Windows?



## kabucek (Aug 10, 2006)

How to transfer address book from Mac OS to Outlook in Windows? Is there any way to do that? Is there any program that can convert address book file from MacOS to the file that is compatible with Outlook in Windows???


----------



## barhar (Aug 10, 2006)

The following works for me ...

01. Launch 'Address Book' ('/Applications/' folder).
02. Click on the 'Group' column's 'All' item.
03. Select all, or desired, names, in the 'Name' column.
04. Select the 'File, Export VCard...' menu item. A drop down sheet will appear.
05. Navigate to where ever you want to save the 'VCard' to. May I suggest the 'Desktop'? Or to a storage device from which the data can be obtained from - by the Windoze PC.

06. 'Warning Will Robinson! Warning!' - at least here 'Address Book' sets each 'http' entry as 'http\://...'. Open said 'vCard' file in 'TextEdit' (in 'Plain Text Mode') and do a 'find' 'http\' and 'replace with' 'http'

07. Mount the Windoze PC onto your 'Desktop' ('Finder' 'Go, Connect to Server...', etc.), and copy the Mac's 'Desktop' bound vCard to the PC's 'My Documents' folder. Or insert the storage device with the saved vCard data on it.

08. Launch 'Outlook Express' ('Start, Programs, Outlook Express' - is one possibility).
09. Select the 'File, Import, Business Card (vCard)...' sub-menu item. An 'Import Business Card (vCard)' window will appear.
10. Navigate to where the 'vCard' is, select it, and click the 'Open' button. You will then be prompted for each imported vCard entry.
11. Optionally, enter any additional information, and click on the 'OK' button. Continue this process for all remaining entries. Or, you can press and keep pressed the <return> key until no more prompts are presented, and all the vCard entries are then listed in the 'Address Book - Main Identity' window.

-----

Do not expect Windoze related solutions, from some to many, on a MacOS based web site.


----------

